# bored of food??



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so the last couple of days dex who usually wolfs down his nb sweet potato and venison has decided he no longer loves it- he eats some and chews and spits out the rest. hes feeling fine -he totally himself playful as ever-and has a good appetite- heck eat anything else i put in front of him- his treats and my dog walkers dogs food! so my question - do i play harball? for how long? or do i get him a different food?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I know a lot of members on here switch up their Malt's food for "variety", etc, but I think that's a horrible idea...it just teaches them that when they decide they are bored of it, they will get something new.

I would play hardball and just continue on with his normal feeding routine. If you feed at certain meal times, do what you always do and pick up his food after a certain amount of time, etc. If you free-feed...just let him be. LOL He will end up eating enough no matter what. I would withhold any extra treats until he starts eating better.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

like us dogs get bored of the same food ,switch for a while then switch back again


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We played hardball with NB venison and Casanova lost so much weight. We did 30 days of 15 minute down and back up three times a day, no treats AT ALL. He was miserable AND refused to eat. Maybe you can find another quality food and switch it up for him. I don't see the downside to it. Generally speaking Casanova eats more dog food when we offer a greater variety of food.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think there are great benefits to switching foods from what I have read and Roxy seems to be doing well with variety. I switch her food everytime we buy another bag of food for her.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 8 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802871


> We played hardball with NB venison and Casanova lost so much weight. We did 30 days of 15 minute down and back up three times a day, no treats AT ALL. He was miserable AND refused to eat. Maybe you can find another quality food and switch it up for him. I don't see the downside to it. Generally speaking Casanova eats more dog food when we offer a greater variety of food.[/B]


Casanova sounds like Calista. She has refused to eat for days at a time over and over again if do not switch the food. I have to switch the foods and snacks up to meet the queen's standards.... :smrofl: I agree with whoever said who wants to eat the same thing day in and day out. When dealing with a small malt 4-5 pounder or less I would not play hardball for more than a few days as they can get weak if the blood sugar drops too much-JMO. They can be stubborn about it I've accepted it and found switching between 2 or 3 foods or flavors on a rotational basis helps.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 8 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802948


> I think there are great benefits to switching foods from what I have read and Roxy seems to be doing well with variety. I switch her food everytime we buy another bag of food for her. [/B]


I did that too for awhile- then I picked the 3 she likes best and rotate them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I also rotate, but some days have to play "hard ball". They eventually eat. I remember reading somewhere that it is natural for dogs to fast some days - some holistic nutritionists actually recommend fasting for them. As long as they eat within a day or two, I've learned not to worry too much about it.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 8 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802955


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 8 2009, 10:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802948





> I think there are great benefits to switching foods from what I have read and Roxy seems to be doing well with variety. I switch her food everytime we buy another bag of food for her. [/B]


I did that too for awhile- then I picked the 3 she likes best and rotate them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I plan on doing too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I rotate them as well.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

How often do you rotate? Every month, 2 months, 3 months? I also noticed our fluffs get bored too and am trying to find another food that they like besides NB Duck & Potatoes. They didn't like NB Venison and so I just bought a bag of Orijen 6 Fish.

I find though that I can motivate them to eat the same food by adding a bit of yogurt or Gerber baby gravy but it only works for a week or so.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 9 2009, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802983


> How often do you rotate? Every month, 2 months, 3 months? I also noticed our fluffs get bored too and am trying to find another food that they like besides NB Duck & Potatoes. They didn't like NB Venison and so I just bought a bag of Orijen 6 Fish.
> 
> I find though that I can motivate them to eat the same food by adding a bit of yogurt or Gerber baby gravy but it only works for a week or so.[/B]


I actually rotate every meal between NB duck and NB premium(accidently got this one, don't want to waste it lol). She never has a problem eating and eats three times a day.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jul 8 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802798


> so the last couple of days dex who usually wolfs down his nb sweet potato and venison has decided he no longer loves it- he eats some and chews and spits out the rest. hes feeling fine -he totally himself playful as ever-and has a good appetite- heck eat anything else i put in front of him- his treats and my dog walkers dogs food! so my question - do i play harball? for how long? or do i get him a different food?[/B]



NB has several other varieties of limited ingredient foods--I switch back and forth all the time now. My two go through a 15 lb. bag in about 3-4 weeks and then I pick up a different one. I don't do the fish one because "I" don't like how it smells (lol) but changing between the others hasn't bothered their digestive systems at all. They say it's good to switch around so that your dog doesn't develop an allergy to one...good luck!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are three good reasons to rotate (from urbanpawsmagazine.com):

1. Reduced risk of food allergies and intolerances. Most food-related allergies and intolerances develop against common ingredients such as chicken, beef, wheat, corn, or soy. These health issues typically develop over time because many pet owners consistently feed the same food flavor and form – they do not rotate. Internally, your pet’s body experiences a reaction to the proteins found in the food ingredients they have been eating day after day. If it is an allergy, there is a true immune response that may manifest as itchy skin, hot spots, foot biting, or other behaviors. Intolerances usually do not cause an immune reaction but may appear as digestive upset or colitis. Rotation feeding mitigates the risk that the body develops these reactions because a specific protein source is not fed long enough for the body to become sensitive towards it. Always look for food free of corn, wheat, and soy, and be sure to rotate between animal protein sources.

2. Interest in the food dish (reduced pickiness). When pets become accustomed to certain textures, flavors, and even brands; they become less inclined to try new foods. With a variety of food choices, your pet can remain excited about the foods in his or her dish and stay interested in the food dish at each and every meal. The variety you provide to your pet (in addition to obedience training) may also help reduce the incidence of destructive behaviors, which may have developed out of boredom.

3. More complete micro-nutrient intake (rotation of proteins). Most premium natural pet foods, are complete and balanced. However, every food ingredient has a unique nutritional profile. This includes amino acid ratios, fatty acid profiles, and micro or trace nutrient compositions. For example, oatmeal is a great source of lutein, while brown rice is rich in manganese. Variety in your pet’s diet delivers different food ingredients and promotes a well-balanced nutrient intake from a wide array of foods. Feeding Instinct Duck Meal and Turkey Meal Formula, which includes carrots, supplies your pet with the amino acid tryptophan and several carotenoids for eye health. Feeding Prairie Salmon Meal and Brown Rice Medley, which includes cranberries, provides omega fatty acids and antioxidants for immune health. Both are excellent and complete diets that can be fed without rotating, but rotation allows your pet to experience the benefits of both.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jul 8 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802798


> so the last couple of days dex who usually wolfs down his nb sweet potato and venison has decided he no longer loves it- he eats some and chews and spits out the rest. hes feeling fine -he totally himself playful as ever-and has a good appetite- heck eat anything else i put in front of him- his treats and my dog walkers dogs food! so my question - do i play harball? for how long? or do i get him a different food?[/B]



do you give him the wet or dry kibble . .I give the same exact meal to my furbabies but I always coat it with the same wet canned venison/sweet potato and they just love it . . . I even add a bit of cut-up fruits or veggies although I am trying not to do that with Annika as she is pretty allergic to anything and everything I think :bysmilie: so technically, he is NOT getting a different food, just enhancing the flavor :biggrin:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

thx for advice.. the prince is eating most but not all- and i know he gets treats from his walker midday...so im not worried hes losing weight- maybe ill just try the nb ultra.....im abt done w this bag anyway


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

To keep my girls interested I add organic fruits and veggies to their kibble for dinner. Sometimed I give them wet food, too.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803336


> To keep my girls interested I add organic fruits and veggies to their kibble for dinner. Sometimed I give them wet food, too.[/B]


My girl will just dig out the good stuff and spit out the food kibbles. How do you make yours eat the whole thing?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 9 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803384


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803336





> To keep my girls interested I add organic fruits and veggies to their kibble for dinner. Sometimed I give them wet food, too.[/B]


My girl will just dig out the good stuff and spit out the food kibbles. How do you make yours eat the whole thing?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't think that I do anything special. I cut the fruit and veggies up into small pieces and mix with the kibble. My two usually start by just eating the fruit or veggies and then eat the kibble. I fed about 12 hours apart and try not to give too many treats in between feedings.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 9 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803384


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jul 9 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803336





> To keep my girls interested I add organic fruits and veggies to their kibble for dinner. Sometimed I give them wet food, too.[/B]


My girl will just dig out the good stuff and spit out the food kibbles. How do you make yours eat the whole thing?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same thing with Calista- any added element of real food to dry food she is very good at digging out the good stuff and leaving the kibble behind. I cannot combine the two ever as of course she prefers soft real food to dry.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I feed both of mine Stella & Chewy's. Jax gets beef and Kenzie gets lamb, beef or duck. I don't mix up Jax's protein b/c it doesn't settle well with him if I do it for several days. So sometimes I'll throw a lamb in just because 

Breakfast & Dinner are the 2 best times of the day for my pups! They have to work for their food: doing sits, downs, touch and wait ... then they eat. Their 1.5oz of food is gone very quickly. Couple minutes max. 

I have recently reduced Jax's amount and give him some freeze dried to make up the difference. He gets the freeze dried in his Tug A Jug or Bobs A Lot after his dinner. This is mostly to keep him occupied while Joey finishes his meal. Joey is fed Canidae grain free and he will sometimes get bored and not want to eat - but he wants Jax & Kenzie's food and will eventually finish his. He would be on raw too but it got too expensive! Kenzie eats in our condo crate (it's huge) so she won't go bug anyone else (she's a food hound).

Jax used to be picky, but he goes nuts for his food! I know some people don't like raw but it works great for us and my dogs love it!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 10 2009, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803479


> Breakfast & Dinner are the 2 best times of the day for my pups! They have to work for their food: doing sits, downs, touch and wait ... then they eat. Their 1.5oz of food is gone very quickly. Couple minutes max.[/B]


I'm going to try getting mine to work for their food too. I usually do that for their treats but not their meals. May be they'll start associate it with better food. :biggrin: I've been feeding our 7 months Napoleon 3 times a day but I've noticed that he doesn't seem to be that hungry anymore. I started feeding him twice a day yesterday but added more treats in between. May be he just needed to be hungrier as he ate every single morsel off the bowl last night! Although I can't say the same for our 16 months old Raine who always just picks at her food.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

a vet told me dogs can go 5-7 days without food it is water that is critical for them to have so that makes sense about the fasting. Also did read rotating proteins is good for them as each protein has different nutrients. 


QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 8 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802958


> I also rotate, but some days have to play "hard ball". They eventually eat. I remember reading somewhere that it is natural for dogs to fast some days - some holistic nutritionists actually recommend fasting for them. As long as they eat within a day or two, I've learned not to worry too much about it.[/B]


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Gary Null, the nutritional expert who wrote Natural Pet Care, puts his dachsunds on a fast one day a week. He gives them fresh vegetable juices which helps gives digestion a break and clean out their systems  . I guess it can have the same rejuvenating effect on dogs as humans, as long as it's done right. I wondered if anyone has done a doggie cleanse and how you've done it?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've never intentionally fasted my dogs, so can't offer any advice there. But I rotate their food about every 7-10 days. I have to do a 1-2 day switch though, because Stuart's stomach is more sensitive. Reina has a cast iron tummy. 

Also, I started cooking an egg for them in the morning and doing the homemade food in the evening (both mixed with Orijen or Acana kibble).....they are eating like champs now. Plus I cut down on the amount of food I'm giving them - I noticed that the days they don't eat are the days that they feel chunkier to me!


----------

